# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > سوال: apache mina

## ehsaun_kkt

سلام 

apache mina چیه و چه کاربردهایی داره؟

نحوه استفاده اش؟

----------


## phoenix87

یک فریم ورک سطح بالا برای برنامه نویسی شبکه در جاوا هست.به زبان ساده شما با این فریم ورک درگیر پیچیدگی ها برنامه نویسی شبکه در جاوا نمی شید مثل برنامه نویسی سوکت ها،کلاینت-سرور، NIO.

اما من نمی خوام مثل اونهایی باشم که وقتی می پرسن php چیه جواب می دن چرا ASP کار نمی کنی ،اما توصیه می کنم اگر قصد داری از این نوع فریم ورک ها استفاده کنی حتما از Netty استفاده کن.از لحاظ مستندات و کارایی بهتره و به جرات می گم 90 درصد تکنولوژی های جاوا حداقل در حوضه big data که خودم فعالیت می کنم از این استفاده می کنند.مثلا دیتابیس های nosql همگی api هایی که برای جاوا نوشتن از netty استفاده می کنن.

برای اینکه بفهمی چه کاربردهای بیشتری دارند از اونجایی که متاسفانه Mina توی سایت ننوشته می تونی در لینک زیر ببینی netty چه کاربردهایی داره.چون تقریبا شباهت زیادی دارند و کاربرد یکسانی دارند.

http://netty.io/wiki/adopters.html

----------


## ehsaun_kkt

ببخشید من میخوام یه ارتباط Server Client با تعداد کلاینتهای زیاد بسازم دنبال چی باید برم؟

سیستمی که مد نظر دارم چت نیست ، اما همیشه داده های مشخصی بین کاربر و کلاینت جا به جا میشه ، فرض کنید یه سیستم ارسال سفارش هست وقتی کاربر سفارشش رو ارسال کرد در صورت تغییر وضعیت سفارش (وضعیتها: در حال آماده سازی ، ارسال سفارش ، تحویل مشتری) به کاربر خبر بدم ، از چه روش و تکنولوژی باید استفاده کنم؟ که هم realtime باشه هم مطئمن ، هم سرور بتونه اتوماتیک به کاربر تغییر وضعیت سفارشش  رو اطلاع بده.

آیا از xmpp برای اینکار مناسب هست؟

----------


## phoenix87

xmpp یک پروتکل پیام رسانی که تو سیستم چت استفاده میشه که جایگزین های بهتری داره.نیازی به این سیستم شما نداری از همین Mina و netty استفاده کن.

----------


## ehsaun_kkt

منابع فارسی برای netty هست؟ کتاب چاپ شده یا pdf?

برای php هم چیز مشابه netty هست؟

ممنون از پاسخگویی

----------


## phoenix87

برای php خبر ندارم.کتاب زیر برای netty چاپ شده:

http://it-ebooks.info/book/6668/

----------

